# what the heck is that?!



## D_Hemptress (Feb 21, 2013)

i have now found two of these in the past week. on ein my bathroom and one in the living room by the back door. what is it, are they bad, how do i get rid of them if i start finding more, and can i feed them to me mantids?

they are gross the way they move and i dont like them! :wacko:


----------



## agent A (Feb 21, 2013)

Silverfish


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 21, 2013)

ok, thats exactly what i thought it was called. i havent seen these since i was a kid, but i remembered them being so much bigger and i remember them being down by the beach....

what the heck is it doing in my apartment? and why all of a sudden?



agent A said:


> Silverfish


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 21, 2013)

Silverfish are often found in homes. That's really the only place i find them nline2long:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2013)

discusting, hate them, always around in bathrooms or between pages of books, hate them, ugly, squigley, makes me shiver!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2013)

oh yea, tks for posting.


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sprinkle some Boric Acid powder all over where they might hide and they will disappear.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 21, 2013)

I think they eat paper and cardboard and stuff. I hate em too. I've never had a problem using them as feeders, just hand feed so they can't hide in the enclosure.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup like Brian said, they eat papet and such....they aren't bad but if u don't like them, like Rich said, sprinkle some borax where they have been found...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2013)

never seen one caught before, r u related to speedy gun zalas the cartoon?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 21, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> never seen one caught before, r u related to speedy gun zalas the cartoon?


i just grabbed it. the hard partt was not getting my hand over it but actually picking it up off the ground. it seemed to slide out of my fingers quite easily


----------



## grob (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't hate on the silverfish! An amazing insect, a living fossil, practically unchanged for 300 million years. They watched the dinosaurs come and go. The first insects probably looked like silverfish, and they still manage to thrive among humans. Look closely and you will see the ancestor of our beloved mantids!

But, yep, I don't want them in the house. They seem to be fond of damp cardboard boxes, like in the garage or so. Boric acid and keeping the humidity down is the way to go.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2013)

ok, wont hate them, just cant stand them, and I cannot bellieve a girl will pick one up, u go wash your hands and get in the corner and write on the walls, I WILL NOT TOUCH THEM AGAIN....


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 22, 2013)

lmao. you sound like my bf.... i did wash my hands after.... otherwise i dont get kisses :blush: 



hibiscusmile said:


> ok, wont hate them, just cant stand them, and I cannot bellieve a girl will pick one up, u go wash your hands and get in the corner and write on the walls, I WILL NOT TOUCH THEM AGAIN....


----------



## kitkat39 (Feb 22, 2013)

mantis food.. that's what it is =P


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 23, 2013)

kitkat39 said:


> mantis food.. that's what it is =P


she didint seem to like it. she caught it, took a couple bites which killed it, and then tossed it!


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 25, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> they are gross the way they move and i dont like them! :wacko:


Dang, what is it with girls and silverfish?! lol (just kidding)


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 26, 2013)

Similar to firebrats., it is a good feeder food for Eremiaphila spp (desert/pebble mantis).


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> ok, thats exactly what i thought it was called. i havent seen these since i was a kid, but i remembered them being so much bigger and i remember them being down by the beach....
> 
> what the heck is it doing in my apartment? and why all of a sudden?


You must have seen something else at the beach. These things live in your house.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> You must have seen something else at the beach. These things live in your house.


it was in the bathroom of house down by the beach... not on the beach


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> it was in the bathroom of house down by the beach... not on the beach


Well that is different then and very well may have been one. They are quite common.


----------



## Domanating (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't get it why so many people hate them. They are quite friendly looking and harmless, besides causing minor damage when eating wood and old paper.

I have a friend that has a phobia to those bugs. I just don't get it &lt;_&lt; 

Edit:

One time she wanted to give me some old Lego boxes that were under her bed. (Yes, I do like Legos. There's no age limit for them  )

She didn't want give me the boxes herself because she was afraid of finding Silverfish bugs there. So I went there to collect the boxes. From one of the boxes a huge Silverfish fell off and quickly ran away. Luckily my friend saw nothing and I never told her. Otherwise she would never sleep on her bed again, lol.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think they are beautiful. They are difficult to catch without damaging them, scales come off like from a moth or butterfly.Once or twice a year I find a couple of tiny ones.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Mar 13, 2013)

looks like a land triop...


----------

